# Job Site Trailers...ADA 203.2 & CBC 201.4



## Fort (Dec 21, 2015)

California 11B-203.2 and ADA 203.2 both include the exemption from accessibility req's for construction job-site trailers and portable toilets.

But the exemption revolves around the phrase "directly associated with the actual processes of construction."

So CA went and created 11B-201.4 which specifically does require accessibility for Construction Support Facilities.

_11B-201.4 Construction support facilities. These requirements shall apply to temporary or permanent construction support facilities for uses and activities not directly associated with the actual processes of construction, including but not limited to offices, meeting rooms, plan rooms, other administrative or support functions. When provided, toilet and bathing facilities serving construction support facilities shall comply with Section 11B-213. When toilet and bathing facilities serving construction support facilities are provided by portable units, at least one of each type shall be accessible and connected to the construction support facilities it serves by an accessible route._

_Exception: During construction an accessible route shall not be required between site arrival points or the boundary of the area of construction and the entrance to the construction support facilities if the only means of access between them is a vehicular way not providing pedestrian access._

*Question*: Do you enforce this provision for job site trailers that include a superintendent's desk, plan table, and general storage?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2015)

> So CA went and created 11B-201.4 which specifically does require accessibility for Construction Support Facilities.


Dumb and stupid to require any portion of a construction site to be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2015)

Is the superintendent's desk and plan table used exclusively for the super?

Are there meetings there with Architects, engineers, designers or suppliers?

This is the DSA Advisory on the subjecy

11B-201.4 Construction support facilities. This section clarifies that construction support facilities located on or adjacent to a construction site, but not directly associated with the actual processes of construction must comply with the accessibility provisions of Chapter 11B. Construction support facilities may include but are not limited to, offices, meeting rooms, plan rooms and other administrative and support spaces. Toilet facilities serving these construction support facilities, including portable units, must also comply with the accessibility provisions of this chapter. While an accessible route is required between construction support facilities and the toilet and parking facilities serving them, an accessible route is not required between site arrival points and construction support facilities when the only means of reaching the construction support facilities is a vehicular way.

http://www.dgs.ca.gov/dsa/Programs/progAccess/accessmanual.aspx


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 21, 2015)

I always had my meetings outside, in the sun. Or the rain. Brevity is important.

And don't bother me when my feet are on the desk.

Brent.


----------



## Fort (Dec 21, 2015)

Just the typical job trailer...mostly used by the superintendent, no actual meeting rooms, but yes some meetings occur in there.

But it is not a modular office unit, just a pull-behind trailer with a pre-fab metal stair and landing pushed against the door.

Seems like DSA is pretty clear, it is required, but then do we need to have permits for these things? The project architect is not going to design this trailer, usually construction site temporary facilities are only mentioned in the specs and mostly that is to put all the responsibility on the contractor for those things.

But if there is an accessibility requirement, then does that not require a permit, and a Registered Design Professional...and not to mention the Van Accessible Parking stall and toilet...striping, signage, etc...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Make sure the job trailer is secured with tie-downs, that the door(s) opens properly and that electrical to the trailer is done safely.

Did we loose site of what our goal is, safety!

I did some of my best planning inside the Johni, and those are not mints in the tray next to me!

pc1


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 22, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Make sure the job trailer is secured with tie-downs, that the door(s) opens properly and that electrical to the trailer is done safely. Did we loose site of what our goal is, safety!
> 
> I did some of my best planning inside the Johni, and those are not mints in the tray next to me!
> 
> pc1


Ahh, so much to learn my Sith Apprentice. A job office should convey, in no uncertain terms, that death, misery and despair lie within. It should relate to the observer they are unwelcome, and unsafe when they are nearby.

Think a dark tower with and all seeing eye, and black gates patrolled by mountain trolls captured souls.

I of course lobbied for that but apparently there are budget concerns.

Of course, inside there is coffee, harem girls, and roasted meats of the fields. Nobody needs to know.

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Not sure how the wheelchair gets across the gravel terrain to the CONTRACTORS LAIR?

The chair will need to be fitted with tracks and a hoist installed to lift the salesman to the top of the stairs, then billy bob opens the out-swing door and knock the fella off the stair platform.

Not a good, not good, kinda like when dads in the bathroom, best be leaving him alone!

pc1


----------



## Yikes (Dec 22, 2015)

Jobsite trailer accessibility:  I once had a project in a rough neighborhood in LA.  The contractor had all kinds of hardware on the trailer doors.

Came out one morning to find that thieves had cut a hole in the trailer floor and taken everything they wanted out through the hole.


----------

